# suomea äidinkielenä puhuva (sanajärjestys)



## Jagorr

Hei! Osatteko selittää, miksi käytetään sanajärjestystä "kieltä äidinkielenä puhuva (henkilö)", muttei "äidinkielenä kieltä puhuva"? Mitkä ovat tämän sanajärjestysten aiheuttavat yhteykset?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Molemmat tavat ovat yhtä oikein ja molempia varmasti käytetään. Voi olla, että niissä painotetaan hiukan eri asioita, mutta se riippuu kontekstista ja tulee ehkä paremmin esiin puheessa, ei niinkään kirjoitetussa tekstissä. Missään tapauksessa ero ei ole suuri.

Minä puhun* äidinkielenäni suomea*, ja tämä on minun intuitiivinen näkemykseni. Kysymyksen esitti* äidinkielenään varmaan jotain muuta kieltä *puhuva Jagorr. *Englantia äidinkielenään *puhuville tämä kysymys on varmaan yhtä vaikea kuin niille, jotka puhuvat* äidinkielenään ranskaa*. Ne, jotka puhuvat* ranskaa äidinkielenään*, puhuvat sitä tietysti hyvin.


----------



## Jagorr

Siis voi vaihtaa järjestyksen painottaakseen merkitystä. Kiitos 

Kysyin, koska Googlen avulla löysin 407 esiintymistä _suomea äidinkielenä puhuva -_ilmaisulle ja vain 8 _äidinkielenä suomea puhuva -_ilmaisulle.


----------



## Hakro

Kysyin said:
			
		

> suomea äidinkielenä puhuva -[/I]ilmaisulle ja vain 8 _äidinkielenä suomea puhuva -_ilmaisulle.


Well, I added the correct _possessive suffix_ and I got 1170 hits for _suomea äidinkielenään puhuva_ and 1310 hits for  _äidinkielenään suomea puhuva_. Both versions are used in equal frequencies.


----------

